# EU2000i carburetor Eco throttle motor wire harness plug



## BobMcC (Mar 27, 2021)

I bought a new carburetor for my Honda EU2000i generator but the Eco throttle motor wire harness plug does not match the factory jack. I swapped the old Eco throttle motor assembly onto the new carburetor and that worked. The new carburetors I found on eBay seem to all have the same wire plug. At $20 per carburetor, it's cheaper and quicker to replace the whole thing then to take it apart, clean it, replace gaskets.
1. Is there a source to buy the old style plug and the new style jack so I can make an adapter to make carburetor change easier? The old style sub-wire assembly part number is 32196-Z07-C00. As an alternative I could replace the new plug with a trailer lights 4 wire plug and attach a matching jack to the factory plug. Or cut off the new plug and wire nut to the old plug.
2. The wire colors are different. Which new (blue, pink, orange, yellow) goes with which old (blue, yellow, red, white)?

Original Factory plug, retention clip on top







Original Factory Wires: top - blue, yellow bottom - red, white








New throttle motor assembly with wire, no clip on plug
wires: yellow, orange, pink, blue








Plan B, use a trailer lights plug to replace the new plug, add a matching jack to the old factory plug


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

stick with the oem servo if you can!
they are a better design.
yea hard to beat the new chonda parts price!

they have the clone carb down for sure!
the afr is better. at least for my mid west altitude. 800 feet
not sure on the jetting for lower or higher altitude..


----------



## BobMcC (Mar 27, 2021)

I found a source for the new style Eco-mode throttle wire jack/plug, made an adapter, and on 
the third try got it to work.
JPM Supply #95335 4 Pin Quick Disconnect Pigtail, 0.110 Terminals, 18AWG, 12" $1.89 comes 
with a jack on one end and plug on the other.
I could not find a plug or jack to match the factory one at the switch so I got 2
#95329 2 Pin Quick Disconnect Pigtail, 0.110 Terminals, 18AWG, 12" $1.49 and ground the 
plastic sides down on the 2 plug ends so they would fit side by side in the factory jack at 
the Eco-mode switch.
The wire mapping that worked:
Carburetor/servo: Eco-Mode switch jack:
_ *___*
/ \ | 4 1 |
\_/ | |
1 2 3 4 | 3 2 |
Yellow(1) | |
Orange(2) *___*
Purple(3)
Blue (4)

The pigtails looked good but on one of the 2-connector plugs one of the wire's and its 
crimp-on fitting pulled out and on one of the 4-connector jacks one of the wires pulled out 
of its crimp-on fitting. The jacks' terminals can be removed by depressing a small detent on 
the terminal and pushing it out of the plastic jacket. It made re-crimping and soldering the 
wire easier and made swapping the wires around during the tests easier.

The first test caused the engine to over-rev (pretty scary), the second made it run only at 
the Eco-mode speed with the Eco-switch on or off. The third successful test is pictured 
above.

I ended up getting 2 carburetors from different vendors on eBay. The first arrived with no 
gaskets, no shipping padding/bubble wrap, no cover for the throttle servo, and the choke 
lever was snapped off. For $24 I did not want to spend time returning it so I epoxied and 
pinned the choke lever on and it works. While waiting for the epoxy to set I ordered another 
carburetor from hieu05g7b_3 eBay item# 392888258283. It arrived wrapped in bubble wrap with 
3 different gaskets and the servo cover for $19.99. I also ordered a few extra gaskets that 
go between the carburetor and the engine and the air cleaner and some carburetor cleaner 
from Zoro.com. I got the first new carburetor working with the factory original servo and 
wire harness, cleaned the factory carburetor and got it working with the new servo and wire 
harness adapter I built, and I have the 2nd new carburetor in its box for when I'm too lazy 
to drain the gas from the generator and it gums up again.


----------



## BobMcC (Mar 27, 2021)

The wire mapping that worked:
Carb/servo:
1-yellow 2-orange 3-purple 4-blue

Eco-mode switch:
4_ _1
3_ _2


----------



## Mike def (Oct 4, 2021)

Can you tell me old plug colors white red blue yellow new plug pink yellow blue and white what colors should I match up


----------



## rwillette (Oct 9, 2021)

Mike def said:


> Can you tell me old plug colors white red blue yellow new plug pink yellow blue and white what colors should I match up


Have you found which wires to connect together. I need same.


----------



## pizzadave21 (11 mo ago)

Any luck with after market carb wiring for Honda eu2000? Same problem.
Dave



Mike def said:


> Can you tell me old plug colors white red blue yellow new plug pink yellow blue and white what colors should I match up


----------



## Tomtsnd (11 mo ago)

BobMcC said:


> The wire mapping that worked:
> Carb/servo:
> 1-yellow 2-orange 3-purple 4-blue
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomtsnd (11 mo ago)

BobMcC said:


> The wire mapping that worked:
> Carb/servo:
> 1-yellow 2-orange 3-purple 4-blue
> 
> ...





BobMcC said:


> The wire mapping that worked:
> Carb/servo:
> 1-yellow 2-orange 3-purple 4-blue
> 
> ...


Can you tell me old plug colors white red blue yellow new plug pink yellow blue and white what colors should I match up


----------



## Tomtsnd (11 mo ago)

Can someone help me to mach the wires.
On the left wiring from aftermarket carburetor on the right wiring from Honda plug.

Thank you


----------



## rwillette (Oct 9, 2021)

Tomtsnd said:


> Can you tell me old plug colors white red blue yellow new plug pink yellow blue and white what colors should I match up


----------



## rwillette (Oct 9, 2021)

Pink to red. Blue to blue yellow to yellow. White to orange.


----------



## Tomtsnd (11 mo ago)

rwillette said:


> Pink to red. Blue to blue yellow to yellow. White to orange.


Thank you.

Have you instead the aftermarket carburetor with any issues.

I checked the diagram on the inverter board for pin out connector for carburetor and mine shows pin 1 yellow. Pin 2 blue. Pin 3 red. Pin 4 white.


But on the diagrams shows pin 1 blue. Pin 2 yellow. Pin 3 red. Pin 4 white.

Look at the picture attached. Is your the same?


----------



## Small engine mechanic (10 mo ago)

All u have to do is take the motor cap off the old one and the new and take both motors off don't take the big screws off just the small one and use the old motor on the new carb and put it on the way it fits and put the new motor cap on and it will work cause the I got one from my nephew he left it in his truck fir about oh 6 years and it was gummed so I bought the new carb it arrived and has the wrong fitting so I had the idea to just put the old one on the new one cause there the same voltage and boom it starts and the economy throttle works so that's a way easier way


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Do you talk like you write….all in one breath? Of course you don’t. Please use punctuation marks. At least periods. It’s not that difficult, lol. 😉


----------



## ebuttwei (7 mo ago)

I just got a carb kit from amazon and the new carb had orn,pink,blu,yel wires no red as seen in Post 11. My generator is one of the 1st ones on the market and had, orn,wht,blu,yel wires. The Gen works great with (New to Old) orn to orn, pink to wht, blu to blu, and yel to yel.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Dutchy491 said:


> Do you talk like you write….all in one breath? Of course you don’t. Please use punctuation marks. At least periods. It’s not that difficult, lol. 😉


Ayuh...


----------

